# Restocking a 135



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

When i upgraded my tank from a 75 to the 135 i had a crash and all my fish died, after doing a 50 percent water change and having it sit for a month, i want to restock it.

I,ll be getting 2 Tangs eventually, a Leutenent Tang and an Orange Shoulder, i plan on a sixline wrasse and a school of Bangaii Cardinals, can anyone suggest anything else to add to the tank,

I,d like it to be a community tank and to not have any Angels, Damsels or Clowns, 

What else is out there?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

You have to be careful with the school of Bangaii Cardinals. You can have only one male, otherwise the males will fight to death.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Good to know, thank you


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

If you have a good cover you might be interested in goby, firefish, dottyback, and blenny. Some options to fill the lower column of your tank.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

It,s an open tank, i did buy a couple of B&W Clowns on the weekend and 2 shrimp, ive been assured these two will tackle my small apstatia problem, i di tthink they,ve ate a few.

I was thinking SPS eventually but now, since the failure of the fish, i,m thinking Shrooms, Leathers and fish, not FOWLR but close, i have always had a Coral Beauty or a Flame so one Angel would be nice. Then the Tangs.

I have a fellow on this board who has a Purple Tang that i will pick up next weekend, 

It,s tough to choose, i dont want Damsels, Anthias or Hawkfish, it,s been trial and error for 20 years, why stop now, i,m not going to get any Cardinals.


----------



## DoubleEricG (Mar 16, 2018)

I suggest you figure out why you killed your stuff before you add more stuff.... 

just a friendly thought so don't hurt more stuff.

I'm glad i didn't buy your healthy fish... they died in your tank before i could response to your message, and the nice guy that you are do nicely sent me a message, that I took to long to respond and your fish died... I'm glad I didn't buy your sick shit that you said was healthy.

enjoy being a keyboard warrior!


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Can you tell me at what time did i ever suggest that my fish were for sale, don,t start on me dick head, i don,t sell, i buy. Do you see any ads from me here or any where else? No, what,s your problem.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

A key board warrior, that,s the second time i,ve heard that comment, funny, you,re the loser buddy, ive been in this hobby long enough to know clowns like you have nothing to offer, you thought you were gonha get my fish for nothing, ha ha i spend money on this great hobby, i have never whined about my issues or about spending money. What a loser.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Please close this thread, the nasty comments are not wanted, i,ll stock it with my choices, thanks in advance


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

What has happened to this board?

Now I get it why we have such users here named @GTAaquariaSUCKS


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Hamish said:


> Please close this thread, the nasty comments are not wanted, i,ll stock it with my choices, thanks in advance


You always get such people, once awhile who make this site unhealthy. The moderator has ban some of them, just ignore and move on.

Anyway suggest having tangs, not necessary the expensive ones, since they eat the algae and keep the tank clean. You have to choose what fish is good for you, whether its all fish or coral n fish mix tank. If mix tank then butterfly, trigger and angels are out.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I was gonna put a CBB in with Tangs, do you not think they would get along?

And thank you for recognising that there are people on here that may not swear but are bullies, i complained about him and the Mods say it,s okay unless he swears, unbelievable, i don,t like confrontation because i will make it my mission to F... them up, but all is well now that i found the ignore tab.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

An update, i picked up a few fish from a member here, a Purple Tang, 7 inch Foxface, Leapard Wrasse and an Engineer Goby that is 14 inches long,

The Goby is a hider but the others are doing great, the tank looks great, Looking to purchase 3 Pyrimid Butterflies at the end of the month.


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

Why did it crash


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

An update for who ever is interested, i have 11 fish, 2x b&w clowns, a huge Engineer Goby, Purple Tang, Naso Tang, Big Foxface, Copperband, 2x Pyrimid Butterflys, Bicolour Angel, and a Leapard Wrasse, some were purchased from member here so theyre pretty big, im loving my tank these days.

No Algea, no pests like Apstatia, i made a ATS thats working well, ordered a new Skimmer, The Red Sea Reefer 600, the tank is doing well, still looking for a Leutenant Tang. 

I think the crash was caused by a few things, Velvet, something that was causing my Euphellia to die and they all did, my fish were stressed and i was in the middle of an upgrade and they were stressed even more,

You may think i wasn,t a responsible reefer but ive never lost a fish in 20 years and i don,t get attached to fish, sure they are nice but can be replaced, theyre not like my pet dog or one of my children. LOL


----------

